# Mixed feelings



## Janz121 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have so many mixed feelings and emotions at the moment that I feel like I'm going crazy, I'm so angry that my husband is already messaging other girls after two weeks of breaking up, I'm sad because even though he didn't treat me good i still miss his company, I know it is the right thing to do leaving him but I still find myself wanting to txt him all the time on the other hand I'm proud of myself for leaving the relationship finally, I'm feeling stressed. But I'm having all these feelings at the same time and its stopping me from eating, sleeping, socialising. I feel physically sick, keep dry reaching and am constantly crying, I can't stop. I don't know how to control these emotions, they are taking over me, all I do all day is stay in bed crying until I fall asleep then I wake and cry more! This isn't me I'm usually well held together, I hardly ever cry.. I don't know what's happening or how to fix it


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

The pain, anger, disappointment, etc... Are part of the process. Welcome your emotions - it's part of healing. You are doing right by ending your relationship. He didn't learn from his mistakes and you are showing him consequences. It's best to cut your losses now - in time, you'll be better prepared to find a more suitable mate. Work on and focus on yourself - things will fall into place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janz121 (Dec 11, 2012)

so this is normal to have all these feelings at once? do i just keep going the way i am? how long before this pain will stop? its killing me, i hate it.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am about 9 months into the process, and I can tell you it takes longer than that. FWIW my STBX was abusive, and I still miss him and mourn the loss of the relationship. He had a lot of good qualities as well. Treat this as a death (because in reality, it is) and understand that you need to go through the necessary stages of grief. Allow your feelings to come out; you have to feel to heal.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely. Their are no quick outs. In time you'll learn how to sort out your emotions and manage them a little better. When people say you'll come out a better person - they're right. You'll take this experience, learn from it and build a whole new You. Be patient with yourself. Their is no time-table.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janz121 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I guess I have to keep going on the way I am because the only other option is taking him back and that will just end up giving me more grief so I've really got no choice but to keep putting up with this pain. Will hanging out with other males help distract me do you think? Or will it just make it worse? I mean hanging out as mates, nothing else..


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Janz121 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I guess I have to keep going on the way I am because the only other option is taking him back and that will just end up giving me more grief so I've really got no choice but to keep putting up with this pain. Will hanging out with other males help distract me do you think? Or will it just make it worse? I mean hanging out as mates, nothing else..


I personally think that is a bad idea... While you have every right to at this point, you're in a very vulnerable position right now. If you are going to hang out with other guys, do so in a group with other women as well.


----------

